

Einstein Versus the Physical Review - hhm
http://www.physicstoday.org/vol-58/iss-9/p43.html

======
meat-eater
Anonymous peer review can be a bitch. Most people hate it when they're told
that they're wrong. I imagine Einstein who always got the free pass would not
take it too well.

